# Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 9, 2009)

I CAN NOT WAIT TO GET IT!

Some of you may know (if your a stalker) that I'm like at least in the top 3 competitive pokemon player in NZ (if not the best) and about 1 month ago I heard that re-makes of pokemon Gold and silver were coming out. I was ecstatic as this was my first ever pokemon game and i have a lot of childhood memories in it.

DISCUSS!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it going to be like the same way they did Leaf Green and Fire Red?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep, it's going to be an awesome remake alike to Firered and Leafgreen. Except that these new names suck


----------



## Edmund (Aug 9, 2009)

ughhh. Pokemon hasn't been cool since Red/Blue version.


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

lol Luke. I hate to admit it to others, but pokemon is quite fun


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 9, 2009)

My favorite was yellow version cause Pikachu got to follow you around and when you tried to make him evolve he got mad at you and stuff. Good memories.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

Crystal, Silver and Gold were the best because you could travel between both regions, Kanto and Johto. No other game has done that, and I hope they include that feature in the remakes.


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 9, 2009)

First Generation Pokemon (the original 150 + mew) are the best but gold and silver are were good too. Now i cant keep up with them adding a billion new pokemon every few months, hahaa.

how many different pokemon are there now?

P.S. i used to get totally annoyed when adults said "POKEMONS"


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 9, 2009)

I've stopped playing pokemon...just because...
I used to have it on the computer...leveling was easy because the space bar sped movement up by 1000%, but obviously that got boring.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 9, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Crystal, Silver and Gold were the best because you could travel between both regions, Kanto and Johto. No other game has done that, and I hope they include that feature in the remakes.



I agree, they should make a game that lets you travel between all 4 regions.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 9, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> how many different pokemon are there now?
> 
> P.S. i used to get totally annoyed when adults said "POKEMONS"



380+ Pokemon

Ugh... my brother has been freaking out about this game. Seriously, he goes on Google and searches for anything related to this game.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 9, 2009)

493 pokemon actually

And serebii.net has all the updates.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 9, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Gurplex said:
> 
> 
> > how many different pokemon are there now?
> ...



It's 493 now.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 9, 2009)

My favorite games were pokemon... 
[lamepost]
poopy brown
happy pink
and sad purple..
Good times...
[/lamepost]


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm 19 and I haven't been playing Pokemon for six or seven years now. I hate to admit this, but yeah, those days were fun  I'm sure I still have the emulator files somewhere in my hard drive, somewhere 

People around here tend to pronounce it as "Pokey-mon" (think Sarah)  And yes, the grown-ups used to call it Pokey-mons too


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

Agreed. Im a sophomore at Mines, and pokemon is amazing! I pick it up and play it everynow and then...good times good times


----------



## Edmund (Aug 9, 2009)

Whatever happened to 150?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Whatever happened to 150?



That's like saying " what happened to the first light bulb"
They're still there but now there are more variations.

I think if they make any more on top of the 493 (like a new version eg. topaz version or something) it will start to fail. like they made arceus with 120 base stat on EVERYTHING which is like oooook... but now they'll have to keep making even more powerful ones and it'll get out of hand. (for non-pokemon players this is a little comparison):

Mew

hp 100
atk 100
def 100
sp atk 100
sp def 100
spd 100

same with celebii, Manaphy and jirachi (all of those little powerful guys)

And then here Arceus comes:

120 everything and it's just like wtf...

and here is a stndard guy you might know, Raichu:

hp 60
atk 90
def 55
sp atk 90
sp def 80
spd 100

but Raichu's not the best...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 9, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I think if they make any more on top of the 493 (like a new version eg. topaz version or something) it will start to fail. like they made arceus with 120 base stat on EVERYTHING which is like oooook... but now they'll have to keep making even more powerful ones and it'll get out of hand. (for non-pokemon players this is a little comparison):
> 
> Mew
> 
> ...



From my days of Gold version, I thought Mew and Celebi, especially Celebi, weren't that good. I would definitely pick others over them.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

i always avoided using the ultra-powerful pokemon the game came with. I beat Fire red with a level 83 pikachu in my party!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought there's Platinum that was just released? I've been looking forward to play that =) 

Don't ask how old I am.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 9, 2009)

I beat red for the first time in almost ten years in about 23 hours. My highest level pokemon was a level 51 Jolteon, and the average of my starting 6 was about 47. Mind you, the lowest level pokemon of the Elite Four is level 53, and the average is about 57. Case in point: A balanced team of low-level pokemon will do better than a single high-level. The list I have in the hall of fame is (mind you some gained a couple levels as I progressed):

Jolteon 52
Kadabra 47 (couldn't evolve on the emulator)
Nidoking 42
Articuno 50
Charizard 49
Gyardos 45

By far my favorite starting 6 (exchange Kadabra for Alakazam though).


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ha pokemon was cool back in the day of 150 odd pokemon, now it just sounds like theres heaps. Havent played in ages, dont have time (Even if i had time i wouldn't play though) Think i just grew out of it.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 9, 2009)

Crystal and the first generation is the best!

The others: A little less gameplay, a little more graphics.

Gameplay > Graphics.

Still, one of my favorite games (in all games).


----------



## Edmund (Aug 9, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I beat red for the first time in almost ten years in about 23 hours. My highest level pokemon was a level 51 Jolteon, and the average of my starting 6 was about 47. Mind you, the lowest level pokemon of the Elite Four is level 53, and the average is about 57. Case in point: A balanced team of low-level pokemon will do better than a single high-level. The list I have in the hall of fame is (mind you some gained a couple levels as I progressed):
> 
> Jolteon 52
> Kadabra 47 (couldn't evolve on the emulator)
> ...



I picked up Red earlier this summer because I was bored and remembered how fun it had been. I think my finishing time was about 25 hours. But I had higher leveled Pokemon then you. After beating the game it's cool to go do the MissingNo. Cheat. Do you know that. My brother remembered how to do it but I had forgotten.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > I beat red for the first time in almost ten years in about 23 hours. My highest level pokemon was a level 51 Jolteon, and the average of my starting 6 was about 47. Mind you, the lowest level pokemon of the Elite Four is level 53, and the average is about 57. Case in point: A balanced team of low-level pokemon will do better than a single high-level. The list I have in the hall of fame is (mind you some gained a couple levels as I progressed):
> ...



Yeah it doesn't work on the ROM I used. If I go through the process I fight either a lvl 121 clefable or lvl 169 Snorlax, and if I beat them or run away, I don't get infinite items. It sucks.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 9, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Crystal, Silver and Gold were the best because you could travel between both regions, Kanto and Johto. No other game has done that, and I hope they include that feature in the remakes.



Yes, I have to agree with you. Plus, the graphics got quite a bit of an upgrade when compared to Blue/Red/Yellow. Anything after Gold/Silver I didn't really play.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 9, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Yeah it doesn't work on the ROM I used. If I go through the process I fight either a lvl 121 clefable or lvl 169 Snorlax, and if I beat them or run away, I don't get infinite items. It sucks.




There's no reason it shouldn't work, unless it was Pokemon yellow. What did you input as your name for your character? Certain combinations of letters result in certain Pokemon appearing along Cinnabar Coast, rather than/in addition to missingno. I know, for example, the something along the lines of LokoDiz results in Porygon and Mewtwo appearing along there.

Anyone else had fun with the mew glitch/walk through wall glitch other than me?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so going to buy it. 
Hopefully they have a Battle Frontier type thing.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 9, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it doesn't work on the ROM I used. If I go through the process I fight either a lvl 121 clefable or lvl 169 Snorlax, and if I beat them or run away, I don't get infinite items. It sucks.
> ...



Not me, but one time I tried to catch Missingno and the game crashed 

And one way I know to catch a mew in red/blue is to trade from a friend a pokemon that can do surf and strength (or 2 separate) before you get on the S.S. Anne ship. Then before you get on it, surf east and use strength on the truck. A mew appears under it.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

Not me, but one time I tried to catch Missingno and the game crashed 

Ahh one of the saddest days of my childhood!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 9, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> And one way I know to catch a mew in red/blue is to trade from a friend a pokemon that can do surf and strength (or 2 separate) before you get on the S.S. Anne ship. Then before you get on it, surf east and use strength on the truck. A mew appears under it.




You sound like a GameFAQs user...
Translation: No, no you can't 

You can get Mew using what's known as the trainer-fly glitch.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



~~_comment removed by author_~~ Doesn't happen. You can, however catch Mew at level 7 by using the Trainer Fly Glitch.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 10, 2009)

Though ironically, there is a truck in Firered and Leafgreen that I think that the programmers put in as a homeage to that myth. But it doesn't do anything


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 10, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Though ironically, there is a truck in Firered and Leafgreen that I think that the programmers put in as a homeage to that myth. But it doesn't do anything



Actually, it is the truck of the manager of cube4you. If you use all of the HMs on it, a cube jumps out, and if you turn it diagonally, it opens another dimension with six coloured Pokemon, just like in MonkeyDude1313's sig.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 10, 2009)

I know the Trainer Fly glitch, but how is that a glitch if it's the only way to get a Mew? It must be on purpose.

On another note: I have Pokemon Crystal on my iPhone right now


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I know the Trainer Fly glitch, but how is that a glitch if it's the only way to get a Mew? It must be on purpose.
> 
> On another note: I have Pokemon Crystal on my iPhone right now




Mew could be obtained legitimately as an event Pokémon. Trainer-fly is definitely an unintentional glitch.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 10, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I know the Trainer Fly glitch, but how is that a glitch if it's the only way to get a Mew? It must be on purpose.
> 
> On another note: I have Pokemon Crystal on my iPhone right now



It's a glitch because it unintentionally sets off a string of commands which make mew in that little walkway


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2009)

Some updates to New Gold and Silver that I found interesting, taken from Serebii:



Serebii said:


> Little is known about the upcoming Pokémon Heart Gold & Pokémon Soul Silver games. At the moment, all we know is that they are remakes of the original Gold & Silver games, set in the Johto region and coming out for the DS in Autumn/Fall of 2009.
> 
> As these games are remakes of Gold & Silver, they will feature both Johto & Kanto and follow the storyline of you as a new trainer, going through the gyms of Johto and Kanto, and winding up needing to thwart a Team Rocket plot to takeover the world with their Pokémon.
> 
> ...



Having any pokemon you want follow you is neat (Yay yellow)

And the pokewalker will be abused, greatly.
Chuck a pokemon in there, shake it as hard as you can for like 10 minutes, your Bulbasaur grew to lv 100.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 10, 2009)

you realize that the poke'walker is just a variation of the daycare :fp
for every step you gain 1 exp so unless you want to do like thousands of steps by the time you you beat 1 pokemon, go ahead!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> you realize that the poke'walker is just a variation of the daycare :fp
> for every step you gain 1 exp so unless you want to do like thousands of steps by the time you you beat 1 pokemon, go ahead!



Yes, but with the walker you can control how fast it goes.

As for number of steps, I did not know that one step was 1 exp, so I am sorry for being uninformed of apparently obvious stuff. (it isn't obvious)


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 10, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Some updates to New Gold and Silver that I found interesting, taken from Serebii:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you do realize that getting Pokemon to level 100 takes like 1,000,000 exp= 1,000,000. I once got a pedometre from a box of cereal and getting to just 10,000 was a task. But still it would help greatly. Also a side note, your Pokemon won't be getting EVs meaning lower stats (yes, I spend half of my cubing, then the other half gaming, most of which is Pokemon).


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 10, 2009)

I do about 30,000 steps on a normal day (or at least I did when I last used a pedometer a few years ago). Regarding EVs, couldn't you just wait until they go really high levelled, then do all the EV training then?


----------



## retr0 (Aug 10, 2009)

Gold and Silver were the best pokemon games of all imo. As long as they don't ruin it by using honey instead of headbutt, adding a ton of 4gen pokemon and adapting the storyline too much, I'm DEFINATELY going to get it 

Although I don't like the 3 and 4gen legendaries. It'll take the focus off the 2gen legendaries, which I found to be the best too.


----------



## Rama (Aug 10, 2009)

I SOMEtimes still play it.
I bought Red AND Blue and traded all my Blue Pokémon's to Red via Nintendo 64. 
I also had Silver, but I lost it somewhere.

Afther those I found Pokémon stupid, I mean come on! You have 150 (+1) Pokémon's in America and when you jump the border to Mexico or Canada you suddenly find a hundred or more ''newly found'' Pokémon's.

I'd rather be playing Chinpokomon.


----------



## Rama (Aug 10, 2009)

Btw. in Indonesia I once bought Pokémon Diamond and you had to 'call' your 'friends' wich were Pokémon's. I don't remember much of it anymore though, I will try to look for it again.
When searching for a picture of it I immediately found this: http://www.gamersgraveyard.com/repository/gameboy/pirate/piratesingle.html


----------

